

Show HN: Firefox add-on for HN to see newer posts in the first page - reader_1000
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hacker-news-newer-links/
I created a simple add-on to see which posts / entries are new in the HN first page that is the posts that wasn't there when last visited. This is different than /newest page.<p>note: I am new so sorry if title is wrong.
======
reader_1000
Note about add-on: When you first intall this, all the posts in the front page
will be colored to red, this is normal because all the posts are new since
there is no existing data about previous visit. You can refresh the page so
that everything will back to normal.

You will see the benefit when you, say one hour later, enter the HN again by
seeing only the new posts in the front page will be colored to red.

